# Please Stop the Switch from a "Prohibited List" to a "Permitted List" in GTA



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

*Please Stop the Switch from a "Prohibited List" to a "Permitted List" in GTA*

Hi folks! Even though this may not apply to you right now, you probably know, or should know, that Animal Rights/Liberationists would like to put an end to the keeping of all exotic animals, including tropical fish. Right now, we as exotic bird keepers, exotic reptile keepers, exotic small animal keepers and exotic amphibian keepers are all targets of a proposed change from the current "Prohibited List" to a "Permitted List," to be considered before Toronto City Council on October 2nd.






and for those of you on Facebook, here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1980828708828021/

Thank you so much!


----------

